# Bumpers dont fit?



## GTO2010 (May 6, 2010)

so my bumpers dont fit right. i dont know why. does anyone else have this problem


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

It is just crappy build quality. Every GTO I've ever seen didn't line up perfect.


----------



## TxSoldier6.0 (Nov 4, 2008)

jpalamar said:


> It is just crappy build quality. Every GTO I've ever seen didn't line up perfect.


Mines not that bad but slightly off and it annoys me daily lol


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Front fascia:
Your clip is broken. The clip is a toothpick sized molded clip affixed to the front fascia that secures the front fender. No fixing the clip. The fascia needs replaced. You can remove the fascia and do a repair on it. There are different methods for this, archive this site for different non oem fixes. 
You cannot properly apply epoxy behind there because you cannot get to it. You can mask carefully the joint and squeeze epoxy in there but it won't last long.... friction, and movement of parts will eventually cause the joint to fail.

All it takes is one good smack to a good joint from factory to break the clip its a very poor design. NOT one joint I have seen from factory is perfect there is a misalignment from the lines of the fender to the fascia. 

My fasica has been replaced and the issue resurfaced but the clip is not broken. When the car sits in hot weather the joint moves: it swells up giving a wider than ususal gap, when the car is garaged and in cool weather the joint shrinks back and looks near "normal." Plastic to metal here is the cuprit. 


The rear bumper: There are a series of clips the bumper attaches to. The pic indicates the bumper may be dislodged from one of those clips. The seam that runs between the bumper and rear fender will not be tight there will be a slight gap. You can insert a playing card at that joint.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Mine isn't nearly that bad. But it's not perfect, either. In fact in certain light, it almost looks a slightly different color. Rear bumper too.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Poncho Dan said:


> Mine isn't nearly that bad. But it's not perfect, either. In fact in certain light, it almost looks a slightly different color. Rear bumper too.


Plastic VS metal always is slightly different in color.


----------



## GTO2010 (May 6, 2010)

thanks for the help


----------



## BRZN (Jan 31, 2011)

As stated above, for the front bumper, either the tabs are broken off or, most likely, the piece that is affixed to the front bumper cover that slides over/onto the tabs has broken. That material most closely resembles an egg shell in duability! Here's a link to a thread I got involved with on another forum that shows my fix. So far so good, just need to see what extreme heats going to do to it.

Broken Tabs on Bumper cover?? - LS1GTO.com Forums

If yours has been that way for some time the front bumper cover may now be that "spread out" and need the zip ties to pull it back into its proper position.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

BRZN has a nice fix for this. He solved his issue, one day mine will get the BRZN treatment, BRZN is part of SVGTO's >> A-Team.. Faceman


----------



## BRZN (Jan 31, 2011)

GTO JUDGE, As soon as the car has the chance to sit in the hot sun for an afternoon and I feel confident the outside corners of the bumper will stay put; we'll fix you up!


----------



## GTO2010 (May 6, 2010)

thanks guys ill post pics when i get it fixed


----------



## BRZN (Jan 31, 2011)

Beat this:

Before









After


----------

